# got a new job at a doll store ^^



## omniamis (Apr 17, 2015)

Best interview I've ever had! The interviewer and I kept falling into these weird coincidences where I'd answer his question with things that were related to his own life, so we joked around all buddy-buddy the whole time. Going into it I was really skeptical and was totally prepared to walk away with nothing, because working with children (and their over-entitled parents) requires a very high level of social skill. But I was offered the position on the spot and it's seasonal anyways for $11/hr, most I've ever made 

Here's hoping I grow to love working at the American Girl Place <3


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

thought it said dollar store and I almost burst out laughing, assuming you were special. Dolls are cool though, maybe you can swipe some .


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

This would be a great opportunity for myself to see what I am capable of, let us know how it works out for you!. 

Though I know now, that I am sick of forcing myself to be nice to people like I enjoy having them around. I like focusing on making things, and hiding from dealing with customers .


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

damn 11 an hour, that's great!


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

whocares187 said:


> thought it said dollar store and I almost burst out laughing, assuming you were special. Dolls are cool though, maybe you can swipe some .


what's wrong with working at a dollar store? :frown2:


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

HenDoggy said:


> what's wrong with working at a dollar store? :frown2:


Yeup, we all start somewhere .


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

sounds like an awesome job and the pay is decent. it's cute that you and the interviewer had that kind of chemistry. hope it all works out well for ya!


----------



## winter1996 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sounds like a cool job, good luck!


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

HenDoggy said:


> what's wrong with working at a dollar store? :frown2:


Ikr...

But anyways, congrats op! Can you do an update telling us how its going?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

:clap
Congrats!


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------



## clreamscapes (Jun 20, 2015)

Wow! I can only hope one day an interview will go that well for me. Congrats!


----------



## omniamis (Apr 17, 2015)

rosecolored said:


> Ikr...
> 
> But anyways, congrats op! Can you do an update telling us how its going?


Update is: It's going pretty well! I have to fake a lot of smiles and laughs but no more so than usual lol. Even though I don't really like kids seeing their excitement at getting new dolls or stuff for their dolls sort of breaks the ice. Their smiles are like little pieces of encouragement even when their parents are complaining about the prices xP Unfortunately the MTA ruined my first few days by making me late so I got called into the manager's office  I haven't been late since then but I feel like there goes my shot at staying on as a regular employee. So I've gotta make sure to take advantage of my employee discount before it's too late lmao


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

That's great for you, hope you can sell some.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow, that's awesome. A doll place indeed does sound good for you to work at. Btw, you're the girl who drew a picture of me right? You could seriously be an artist, just an unrelated note.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Dolls are creepy as ****.


----------

